# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Akt i rende terrorrist ne Indi

## Darius

Nje akt i rende terrorrist ka ndodhur sot ne qytetin Mumbai te Indise qe konsiderohet dhe kryeqyteti i financave indiane. Sulmi ishte ne disa zona dhe ndertesa ne te njejten kohe, pra mese i organizuar dhe me viktima te shumta. Sipas agjensise Reuter fillimisht numri i viktimave ishte 10 dhe 26 te plagosur por me kalimin e ores numri po rritet dhe ka kaluar 80 te vrare. Terrorristet kane sulmuar dy hotele ngjitur njeri tjetrit dhe kane kerkuar gjithe shtetasit amerikane dhe britanike ne ate hotel. Jane degjuar shperthime te shumta granatash si dhe te shtena te panderprera. Sipas policise disa terroriste jane larguar me mjete policore. Po ashtu eshte gjetur dhe nje anije e vogel e ngarkuar me eksploziv. Qyteti eshte mbushur me forca te shumta policore dhe ushtarake dhe nga qeveria po konsiderohet mundesia e shpalljes se Gjendjes se Jashtezakonshme.




Lajmet jane duke u rifreskuar me te reja te tjera ne cdo moment.




*MUMBAI (Reuters) - At least 10 people were killed and 26 wounded in a series of shootings around India's financial capital Mumbai on Wednesday night, with two five-star hotels among the targets in what police called a terror attack.

Maharahstra state police chief A.N. Roy said attackers had fired automatic weapons indiscriminately, and used grenades, adding that they were still holed up in some buildings.

"These are terrorist strikes in at least seven places," he told the NDTV news channel.*

----------


## D@mian

Nje kolege indiane foli ne telefon me familjen dhe me tha qe nje bombe kishte plasur 500m larg nga shtepia e saj. Ne qytet eshte futur ushtria me autoblinda.

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Kush mendohet te jene autore te ketij akti terrorist sepse nuk i kam pare fare lajmet ngaqe sa u ktheva nga puna ?

----------


## beni33

PASH KET  ket  tem e   u  futa   ju pask  len pershtypje  se  kush  paska  per   atentat  ne  indi   auuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
 jeni  shku  shuk larg  or  njerz        athua  india  dhe  qytetaret  e saj  ja din per  shqiptaret     msu mereni  me   pun te   kota  or   njerz te  mir  
 ata  jan  shum larg  dhe as  gje  nuk na   lidh me ta   copa  u  berfshin

----------


## Darius

Ata qe jane vrare jane qytetare amerikane, britanike. Po dhe indiane te ishin, behet fjale per qenie njerezore dhe jo minj arash apo kafshe pylli. Atentati mund te jete dhe prapa diellit, kur eshte akt terrorrist eshte lajm qe te ngjeth. 

Te kthehemi tek lajmi, burimet e deritanishme anojne per autoresi nga Al Kaeda.

----------


## Borix

Dy kolege te mi vendas sapo pane lajmin moren ne telefon te shtepise dhe aludonin si ne vijim. Mumbai eshte nje big-apple per indianet e shteteve/provincave te tjera. Per shembull, nese Darius eshte nga Punjabi dhe Damian nga Mumbai, atehere Darius e ka teper te veshtire, ose pothuaj te pamundur te gjeje pune ne Mumbai, sepse perndryshe Damian me shoke do revoltoheshin tej mase (dhe akte te tilla kane ndodhur plot ne Bombay historikisht). Prandaj, ekzistojne disa celula, sipas aluzioneve te ketyre kolegeve te mi, te cilat kerkojne destabilizim per shkak te sistemit kast qe ende dominon ne shoqerine indiane. Megjithate, te shohim nese akti eshte vertete nga organizata inekzistente Al Qaeda.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

E verteta do te dali ne shesh me vone. Per mendimin tim keto jane akte te pregaditura nga agjenturat e huaja, me qellim te perhapjes se nje lufte te ashper midis Pakistanit dhe Indise.
Nuk ma merr mendja qe jane muslimanet pas kesaj ngjarje !!!
Ne fakt kur i marr parasysh se sa akte terroriste u jane atribuar muslimaneve dhe me fund pas realizimit te te gjitha deshmive kane dalur autoret e vertete si psh 11 shtatori, 7 korriku etj etj.
Edhe ky akt po ate histori ka , vetem se tani per tani nuk e dime te verteten.

Si do qe te jete, kesaj bote i vjen fundi, e them kete sepse sic duket forcat destruktive jane aq shum te fuqishme sa qe jane duke bere cmos qe boten ta fusin ne luften e trete boterore. 
Nga ana tjeter situatat e tilla shfrytezohen qe individeve tu merret lirija si kembim per siguri.

Shpresoj qe njerezit pa dallim feje e kombi do te kuptoje kete loje te piste te ketyre forcave dhe nuk do te bien pre te nje skenari te tille.

Me respekt GV_USA

----------


## jessi89

Ne keto momente 102 te vrare.
 Mendohet te jene te rinj mysliman qe jane kundra mardhenieve te indise me ameriken...Kane pas nje organizim sh te mire....CNN
 Situata shume e nderlikuar.Duhet menduar sikur te ndodhi afer vetes ne cdo moment.Jemi gjithe diten rrugeve ,mes gradacielave te qyteteve metropol,dhe larg qofte ndonje plan kokekrisur.

----------


## Darius

Ne fakt ka nje lajm sot per nje tip qe ka marre FBI qe NY city subway sistem ka mundesi te jete target per nje akt terrorrist.

http://www.bakersfield.com/894/story/621198.html

----------


## Korcar-L1

Dite te veshtira e presin Obamen.
Sa per sulmin, cfare te thuash? I kemi sterthene me mijra here.......... mjere ata qe i gjeti kjo tragjedi.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Indi,terror në Mumbai, mbi 100 të vrarë 

Terror në qendrën ekonomike të Indisë, Mumbai. Një grup personash të armatosur kanë sulmuar hotelet, spitalet dhe stacionet e trafikut urban. Sot në mëngjes policia ka arritur të marrë nën kontroll një nga hotelet, Taj Mahal dhe të lirojë të gjithë pengjet që ndodheshin aty, ndërsa është në duar të personave të armatosur  hoteli Oberoi. Pengmarrësit kanë marrë peng dhjetëra shtetas perëndimorë, kryesisht shtetas  amerikanë dhe anglezë. Sulmet janë marrë përsipër nga Decan Mujahiden, një grup ekstremistësh, i panjohuar deri sot. Flitet për 100 të vrarë mes të cilëve një shtetas italia, një shtetas japonez dhe një anglez.  Policia tha se ka vrarë katër persona të armatosur dhe arrestuar nëntë të tjerë. Njëmbëdhjetë policë kanë gjetur vdekjen

----------


## xfiles

Do ishte mire qe terroristet pasi ti kapin te mos i fusin ne burg por ti pushkatojne ose varin.

----------


## alibaba

Duke racë mongole këta dy komitët në foto.

----------


## Arpos

...po përsëritem,

Aty ku paqja lulëzon, aty ka drejtesi,,,,,

,,,,aty ku lulëzon pa-drejtesia... 

,,.... aty s'ka as paqe !

,,,,, india ? pa koment ! Historia na bën me dije që Revolucionët lindin pikërisht nga Padrejtesia !

"Qka të mbjellësh, do të bie",... hiq mos u befasonu !

----------


## xfiles

o arpos, po ku qendron pa-drejtesia ne indi, apo sepse po ecen drejt perendimit e jo nga e kunderta.

----------


## Arpos

> o arpos, po ku qendron pa-drejtesia ne indi, apo sepse po ecen drejt perendimit e jo nga e kunderta.


XFiles, Problemin duhet kerkuar ne Indi, askush nuk te sulmon duke i gezuar te gjitha te drejtat. Po presim, kjo eshte nje afer qe duhet percjellur.

----------


## Darius

Ata qe jane sulmuar ne Indi jane shtetas amerikane dhe britanik mer djale. Ke shpirt brenda vetes ti apo je rere e gur si ideologjia qe mbron?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

I lumte pushka.Gjynah ata qe iken thuaj po keta jane kan qene dhe do jene.Ka kok-krisor plot.I shifni ata te figura si mongoloida.PTU

----------


## derjansi

> Ata qe jane sulmuar ne Indi jane shtetas amerikane dhe britanik mer djale. Ke shpirt brenda vetes ti apo je rere e gur si ideologjia qe mbron?


po ku e kan shpirtin kto o darius?

te ken shpirt e burrni nuk vrasin njerez te pafajshem e te paarmatos.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> po ku e kan shpirtin kto o darius?
> 
> te ken shpirt e burrni nuk vrasin njerez te pafajshem e te paarmatos.


Mos u merzit se askush nuk mbron vrasjen e njerezve te pafajshem!
Sic duket ne ditet e sotme ka ekzistojne dy menyra per te vra te pafashjem:
Menyra e para duke e klasifikuar ate si terrorizem dhe 
Menyra e dyte duke e klasifikuar ate si lufte kunder terrorizmit.
Ironike eshte se menyra e dyte eshte pergjigjese me e madhe e te vrareve te pafajshem, kisha theme mese 90 % te te vrareve ciliv sot , jane per shkak te menyres se dyte!

GV_USA

----------

